# Going past obsession



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Stoke! All of us here know exactly how you feel


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

oh, that's great!
I'm new in here too, surely they will help us in all the queries and wants.
hopefully, welcome to us!

_________________________________________
*The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.* 
need to know snowboarding tricks and know how to snowboard?


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

If it's anything like the people I've met on the slopes, you better believe they will. :thumbsup:



extreme_me said:


> oh, that's great!
> I'm new in here too, surely they will help us in all the queries and wants.
> hopefully, welcome to us!
> 
> ...


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm in my 5th year and my habits are still exactly like yours haha... I hated winter until I started snowboarding. Welcome, and if you can - go west young man.


----------

